# Favourite recording of each Beethoven piano concerto



## tempo (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm enjoying the Brahms thread, so what's your favourite recording of each of Beethoven's piano concertos?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

I like my recording of Fleisher/Szell (Cleveland) so much that it's ruined me for other performances. For instance, the Kempff/Leitner (Berlin) performance of the 4th was a big disappointment.

The other recording I have is of Perahia with Haitink. Not the greatest, but still good performances nonetheless. I don't think of Perahia as a great Beethoven interpreter (like he is for Mozart)

*Great Recording* (Fleisher, Szell)









*Good Recording* (Perahia, Haitink)









*Bad 4th - Good 5th (I sort of regret buying this)* (Kempff, Leitner)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

tempo said:


> I'm enjoying the Brahms thread, so what's your favourite recording of each of Beethoven's piano concertos?


With something like the 4th, there are too many to pick a favourite. But I would say anyone seriously interested in it should hear Fou Ts'Ong, and Rubinstein with Mitropoulos. Gould with Karajan is also a bit special, as is Serkin with Toscanini and one of the Josef Hoffmann recordings (can't remember which)

With the third I have a clear favourite - the live one with Gulda and Rossi. In the past I remember really being impressed by one of the Eduard Erdmann recordings - I can't remember which one. For the slow movement, essential to hear Kapell.

With the 1st I'm hard put to choose between Schoonderwoerd and Harnoncourt/Aimard.

I don't like the others very much.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For me easily the complete cycle as recorded by Glenn Gould with Helene Grimaud a close second on her version of the Emperor Concerto which I heard pretty well .

I don't think that Argerich did a complete cycle for Beethoven concerti however.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland set has great performances of all 5 concertos. It's all I need.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Here are my personal favourites


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The Fleisher/Szell/Cleveland set has great performances of all 5 concertos. It's all I need.


That's illogical.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

1 & 3, w. ABM (DG Originals).
2, w. Argerich (EMI).
4, w. Fleisher (Sony).
5, w. Gelber (EMI Encore).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

BillT said:


> That's illogical.


Like, how so? fabulous in all 5.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd probably go with:

*PCs 1 - 4: Alfred Brendel, Bernard Haitink, London PO*







They're also in this set:









*PC 5: Leon Fleisher, George Szell, Cleveland O*









I recently acquired the _*Rudolf Serkin Plays Beethoven*_ set. His PCs with Ormandy & Bernstein are terrific. But I haven't heard them enough to call them favorites (yet).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice I need to check out the Fleisher cycle. Again too bad Argerich hasn't recording all of them in a cycle yet.

I also need to see if Horowitz recorded those too.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

tempo said:


> I'm enjoying the Brahms thread, so what's your favourite recording of each of Beethoven's piano concertos?


I am in love with Garrick Ohlsson's recordings of the Beethoven Sonatas! When I listen to them, I hear Snowflakes falling, hear the wind rustling trees, I hear the soberness and finality of death. I also hear Desire, Hope! There's always hope!, The desire to live, even while knowing death is inevitable; I hear Unadulterated joy!, Rain falling, A cleansing rain falling, A gallop on a horse, A chariot rousing ride ...

What else could one possibly need in a recording?!?!?

- Bill

Oh, wait -- you asked about the contcerti. Never mind.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I quite like Gilels 4 & 5










Another favorite.










Still another great recording.

I have Gould and the Gardiner/Levine recordings... neither of which I rate among my first choice. I especially find that the piano forte just doesn't work for me... although I love it with Mozart.

Beyond these two (Gardiner and Gould), I have three complete sets that I greatly admire. I like transparent Mozartian voice that Perahia lends to these works.










My two favorites, however, are Kempff and Szell/Fleisher...










... the absolute finest IMO.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

... too bad Argerich hasn't recording all of them in a cycle yet. I also need to see if Horowitz recorded those too.

I really wish Richter had recorded the cycle.


----------

